# Another spot lost.....



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Down at NP Buehlers and I see the access is roped and posted. 

Is it fear of a lawsuit, trash, or just plain stubbornness?? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Prob the ignorant people driving back in there and camping all the time. 

From what I understood was it was meant for emergency access in case of needing to launch a boat. Of course people took advantage of a road that wasn't really meant as a road. I'm just waiting for them to shut down fishing behind the store where lazy people think they need to drive down to the water instead of parking and walking over. Seen people stuck in the sand there a couple times. People just need to use their heads. unfortunately those aren't the same people that fish these areas most of the time.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

It's only a matter of time before it's impossible to get shoreline access. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I was fishing there by the bridge the other day. Someone had a tent, a rod holder with a bunch of rods, coolers, a fire pit with a grill, and some catfish carcasses laying around. Almost looked like they were living there. Some creepy dude who looked like he may have just escaped prison pulled up in a car and just sat there watching me fish. I got out of there. I did pick up 2 smallies down by the falls.


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

There are people living under just about all the bridges these days. I saw two apparently homeless guys passing a crack pipe under the mill ave bridge while I was fishing earlier this spring. I rarely fish the river without my .45 strapped on anymore. I've met several unsavory characters down there in recent years. Had a scary encounter with a couple dogs as well. What a shame. When I was a kid we used to play down there all the time. No way are my kids going down there without me.


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

That was me down there with the tents! I thought that would be a great place to have a family get together! I was hoping no one saw all the trash I left!! HA HA HA!! What are people thinking! I saw a guy there stuck in a red blazer one night and said.... Well there goes that access spot soon!! Bingo! One bad apple......


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

madgoosr said:


> That was me down there with the tents! I thought that would be a great place to have a family get together! I was hoping no one saw all the trash I left!! HA HA HA!! What are people thinking! I saw a guy there stuck in a red blazer one night and said.... Well there goes that access spot soon!! Bingo! One bad apple......


Exactly......Marshall, I wondered if they were "living" there since they had a heck of bunch of stuff set up. I guess they were tryin to


----------



## the angler (Oct 13, 2007)

I was out there one night last week and saw the spot roped off so I went down behind the store what a mess I picked I as much trash as I could .... The recycle bins are right there ...people make you sick sometimes .... There is not a whole lot of shore front open so lets ruin what's left that makes sense


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

the angler said:


> I was out there one night last week and saw the spot roped off so I went down behind the store what a mess I picked I as much trash as I could .... The recycle bins are right there ...people make you sick sometimes .... There is not a whole lot of shore front open so lets ruin what's left that makes sense
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The one night me and my dad were there and 3 teens came down messing in the woods then came over by the slab near up.....the only picked up a grocery bag with something in it and turned around and threw it in the river. He was like 15 feet from us. I yelled at him asking what the HE** his problem was and he was like oh sorry. People are just stupid.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I noticed in the last month or so there was alot of jackassing around down there and I started to wonder how long it would be before they shut it down...I drove past one day and seen 2 vehicles down there with a bunch of junk laying around, I drove over to fish there the next day and it was roped off!

It only takes one jackass to ruin a spot for everyone!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought I saw that big head of madgoosrs down there dancin around the fire pit! 

Seriously though, I just don't get why it's so hard to pick up your crap. I walked down to the pipe last year and there was a herd of people Layin in sleepin bags right at the old boat launch, scared them pretty good when I came barging around the bushes! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

What could be done to have some public access sights? Anything? I have a few ideas but they are just pipe dreams and part of me likes the fact that some stretches of river I can have all to myself and not have to worry about walking over sleeping bags, cans, bottles, etc, etc....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Start making calls to DNR


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

really not much can be done about private property. I know if I owned a section I'd be open to people fishing until the BS started.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

crappiecat said:


> really not much can be done about private property. I know if I owned a section I'd be open to people fishing until the BS started.


This is honestly how most landowners are. I used to have access to 2 different spots that were DYNAMITE! Hardly ever got skunked. Then stupid people started messing up the property...spray painting on barns, leaving trash, leaving fires still burning, and at one of the properties even burned down an old barn. Yeah... BURNED THE BARN DOWN. Needless to say after that nobody is allowed back there including me and I never did anything other than fish. Makes me sick! I think most landowners really wish they could trust people enough to let them fish from their property but the truth is they just can't. It's sad. It really is.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

a few idiots ruined it for everyone...........which is what happens at most spots on the tusc river......you get the Busch brigade down there hammering beers and throwing trash around and even taking craps where people walk..........GROSS..........before long there wont be anywhere left to fish unless you know of private property that you have access to. 

The TCBA does a trash clean up in that area once a summer usually and we haul literally dozens of garbage bags full of trash out of there and within a week its a mess again..........anyone who would like to help let me know and i will PM you when the TCBA schedules its next clean up down there !!!


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Get it scheduled and post it online......and why limit it to just there other than signups and weighins. Will look even better doing more areas of the river.

Let's make an example.


----------



## groundhogj (May 5, 2012)

My sister and I have been camping and fishing since our children were very young. After they grew up, we still went camping and fishing. We never had to be concerned about dredges of society until about five years ago at Ohio Power. We had three very scary situations occur and that's when we decided to end our camping. We also stopped fishing at Ohio Power because the ponds are mostly fished out and the best ponds are no longer there. We have moved to the Cambridge, OH area and we desperately want to locate good ponds. We don't like the State Parks - too many people and noisy boats. Any suggestions? By the way, it's too bad people do not respect camping and fishing areas. We have always left our camping/fishing locations cleaner than when we got there.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Too many people have lost respect for private property, hell I have talked to people who think they have a right to cross property lines if they have permission to be on an adjoining property
When I was younger my parents would have slapped me upside the head


----------

